# Hi



## TheMetalMan0 (Jun 30, 2009)

Morning all,
First of all great forum! I'd like to ask for a quick bit of advice if possible regarding a TT I'm looking at buying.
It all looks good but there's one problem that's niggling at me. 
This is what audi said about the problem:


> The only outstanding issue that I chose not to fix with Audi's advice too was with the Haldex (you'll see this on forums) - they found that the car is running on 2WD not 4WD, but would only matter if I decided to drive across snow and semi-off road which would never happen, and had no driving or safety benefit only an unnecessary expense over £1,500 it doesn't appear as a fault on the dashboard, and certainly feels no different when driving.


Should I steer clear or should it be ok?

Appreciate any replies


----------



## ajb100 (Jun 23, 2009)

id stay well clear personaly

the haldex works on witchcraft and is a very frustrating bit of kit sometimes, judging by the figure given, it sounds like audi want to replace the whole unit, so you might not even be able to fix it

as for the snow/ice/off road comment, lies. if you try and launch from the lights, you will just spin the wheels, instead of getting a 4wd launch


----------



## TheMetalMan0 (Jun 30, 2009)

Thanks for the reply. Something didn't seem right to me either. Has anyone had anything like this happen on theirs?


----------



## ajb100 (Jun 23, 2009)

im new to the world of tt's but on the 4wd mk4 golfs, they use the same set-up

its common for the controler to fail which is pretty simple to part to replace. ive only heard of one case were no matter what they did, the haldex wouldnt work, and they had replaced everything it could possibly be.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Plenty out there I would give it a miss 
ONce you find the right TT you need to join the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

looks like you got all the info you need so all I will say is

Welcome


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum, run away from that one


----------



## ellejake (Apr 9, 2009)

Welcome  ditto


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome


----------



## TheMetalMan0 (Jun 30, 2009)

Thanks for all the replies guys and the warm welcome. Just had a call from the seller and turns out it wasn't that at all. Seems he got a bit confused with it


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. 8)


----------



## TheMetalMan0 (Jun 30, 2009)

I've put in an offer for the car. Fingers crossed it's accepted!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Sounds strange


----------

